# White Leghorn Growth Chart



## BoundlessLove

Someone posted this chart on the web, and I'm sharing 
b/c it is extremely helpful in determining age of a WL
chick/adolescent. It will also help with gender. 
At 4 weeks, notice the comb and wattle on the 
WL cockerel. Hopefully, this will help someone else, too.


----------



## dawg53

Where bout in Georgia you from? I lived in Camden county most my life.


----------



## BoundlessLove

I'm from Clayton county, but moved up to
Rabun county when I was a child. We've moved 
around a good bit. I've also lived in White county
,Fayette county, and Habersham county.


----------



## MikeA_15

Greetings. I've raised Leghorns and other Mediterranean breeds. They are enjoyable to raise despite to their tendency towards nervousness. It sure is nice to be able to have Spring chicks in the grow off pen at 4-5 weeks instead of the brooder.


----------

